# Dave Mustaine, WTF Goodwill Ambassador



## CoryKS (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/art/2007/10/157_12658.html

This is cool.  I didn't even know he did TKD.  Rock on, Dave!


----------



## crushing (Oct 28, 2007)

That is cool.  When I saw the headline of the thread I wasn't sure in what context "WTF" was being used.

Symphony of limb destruction!


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 28, 2007)

So much for goodwill and happiness on Earth!

Peace Sells, but Whose Buyin'...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 28, 2007)

That rocks  (all puns in ten did)

Dave used to (still is?) be an ATA member, I'm not sure if he ever got into the WTF or if they just gave him the ambassador thing, but it's great seeing him still. He did mention in another article how he had done TKD.

(reprinted here, I do not have the original link, but credits are in place).



> Megadeth will perform at Olympic Hall, Olympic Park in southern Seoul on Oct. 28.
> 
> 
> By Cathy Rose A. Garcia
> ...


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/art/2007/10/157_12658.html
> 
> This is cool. I didn't even know he did TKD. Rock on, Dave!


 
VERY VERY COOL!!!

....wonder if his opponents are 'sweating bullets'....? 
.........and if they lose repeatedly to him, are they "Angry Again?"  
hahaha....

Your Brother
John


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 31, 2007)

Check this out.  I don't know if Zakk Wylde studies a martial art, but he needs to be named Goodwill Ambassador of _something_.


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 31, 2007)

So, Dave Mustaine, the guy who's still crying that he got kicked out of Metallica, is representing a major martial arts organization. o......k


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2007)

Dave does what Dave does and it's awesome.  Did you guys see the Arrsenal Of Megadeth DVD?  There's a scene in there where he's in a blue gi doing a Kata.

Also I remember a story from a bunch of years ago about how some dudes hassled Marty and he delt with them most crisply.  Personally, I would never be the dumb-*** to mess with Dave.


----------

